# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Pace/ MacGill Gallery

## LindaP

If you're in Manhattan , and want to check out an awesome photo show.....my brother, Mark Klett, has his prints up until mid February at this gallery. We were taken out to lunch by the owners, in honor of his show ; at Brasserie 8 1/2...... I had the trout, which was delicious . BTW, Carrollplace, which Peter recommended , was great for our dinner that night....fun place!

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

----------


## katva

The premier gallery for Photography!!!  Congrats to your brother-- his work is fantastic!  I hope I can get up there to see the show, but my BFF is heading over to see it soon (he's a major collector, lives UES). What a fun weekend for you guys :)  Bravo!!

----------

